# Cannot download/print online pay statement



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Uber would send an email every week with a link to the weekly pay statement online and you could download/print it. Now you cannot print the full statement as before. It prints some gobbledegook.

Hopefully it’s a software glitch in their bid to enhance “visibility and clarity” so that we folks can better understand how we are paid!!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I submitted an online support case over this issue yesterday. Got some BS response, to which I responded that NO I was not satisfied with the response. So today, while I'm on a trip, I get 5 freakin' 1-800 # phone calls back to back to back... which did not indicate who on my Caller ID, it showed _*Potential Spammer*_ instead. So each time I tapped the REJECT CALL response on my phone. They just kept calling. Once I dropped off, I pulled over and answered the next call. It was f'n Uber support calling about my online case. They couldn't get a damn clue and stop calling over and over! I chewed her ass out when she told me who she was.

Anyway... the "story" is that they've removed the Print function for pay statements supposedly temporarily while they are working on software changes. Supposedly the option to print will return, and I'll be notified when it is. I'm not holding my breath. You'd think something like this would justify Uber mass-emailing us low-life scumbag contractors about it before, or at least WHEN they pulled it.


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

If you don't have this software, you can search for Microsoft Print to PDF add on. It will allow you to save their PDF statement as a slightly reformatted PDF, and I noticed it allowed me to print some other things that wouldn't print correctly before. Give it a shot.


----------



## Apachekozzi (Jun 20, 2017)

I just realized this change tonight. Apparently, Uber is really taking their sweet time getting this fixed. Anyway, I'm having the same problem, but even with Microsoft Print to PDF, it still only wants to print what's shown on the screen instead of the entire content of the page.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

donurs said:


> Uber would send an email every week with a link to the weekly pay statement online and you could download/print it. Now you cannot print the full statement as before. It prints some gobbledegook.
> 
> Hopefully it's a software glitch in their bid to enhance "visibility and clarity" so that we folks can better understand how we are paid!!


They must be trying to hide the evidence in case of more future lawsuits.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

donurs said:


> Uber would send an email every week with a link to the weekly pay statement online and you could download/print it. Now you cannot print the full statement as before. It prints some gobbledegook.
> 
> Hopefully it's a software glitch in their bid to enhance "visibility and clarity" so that we folks can better understand how we are paid!!


Now, July 1, I still can't download/print pay statements. Not that I can see. I have to copy down all of it by hand? When did this start?

Oh, I remember. You can _list _it all out for a week (expand all days), then I copy it from the screen and paste to Excel and do some whammy on it to separate the fields and get rid of the junk, and I get what I need. I forgot about that. It's cumbersome but works.



Apachekozzi said:


> I just realized this change tonight. Apparently, Uber is really taking their sweet time getting this fixed. Anyway, I'm having the same problem, but even with Microsoft Print to PDF, it still only wants to print what's shown on the screen instead of the entire content of the page.


 If you _*list [View] *_the week then expand each day until all trips are displayed on that page (although not all are visible at once, of course), then highlight them all from top to bottom, the hovering over anything highlighted, right-click and "print." You will get them all that way.

You can copy it to Word, then save as .txt, then import that as a delimited file, but it's not delimited very well (but deliminted by spaces), but then you can use a formula to extract the duration from the $pay, which get stuck in the same field . . . . it's a pain in the ass but can be done with a little practice once you have the formula right and now what to copy and what to delete from the results (day, for instance). This is how I extract the data to run some statistics, like how much pre-hour I'm averaging gross over a few months work, what times of day have the longest trips . . . mostly useless data, but interesting.

I found that over a period of I think 4 months, I averaged $13.xx/hour ONLINE. I also discovered that, although I'm "Ubering" for, say, 12 hours, I'm actually only online for maybe 8. I couldn't believe it, but I took paper and pencil with me one day and logged all my online time and trip data, and it's true. All those pit stops or dead-heads out of the city where I don't want to pick up, and lunch, and other times I have to go offline, they really add up.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I submitted a new support case again a couple days ago, same lame excuse about software updates and will let us know when printing an actual document function is available again.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

i just got this response. i tried SOOOOOO hard to get this non-english speaking woman to send me what she was saying to me in writing but this is the best i could get. 

essentially the feature isn't coming back. we have to go to green light locations to get them


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

68350 said:


> I submitted an online support case over this issue yesterday. Got some BS response, to which I responded that NO I was not satisfied with the response. So today, while I'm on a trip, I get 5 freakin' 1-800 # phone calls back to back to back... which did not indicate who on my Caller ID, it showed _*Potential Spammer*_ instead. So each time I tapped the REJECT CALL response on my phone. They just kept calling. Once I dropped off, I pulled over and answered the next call. It was f'n Uber support calling about my online case. They couldn't get a damn clue and stop calling over and over! I chewed her ass out when she told me who she was.
> 
> Anyway... the "story" is that they've removed the Print function for pay statements supposedly temporarily while they are working on software changes. Supposedly the option to print will return, and I'll be notified when it is. I'm not holding my breath. You'd think something like this would justify Uber mass-emailing us low-life scumbag contractors about it before, or at least WHEN they pulled it.


As a software development organization, they don't seem competent.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Pay Statement _printing function_ has returned!


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Yes it has!
Only thing is that it does not have the detailed information and layout as the earlier format.
Its still better than nothing.
As an IT business owner, the print statement issue should be a no-brainer. Wonder what the real story is for it having disappeared in the first place!!


----------

